# Treiber für Creative Soundblaster Live! CT4830



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Hi 

ich suche nen Treiber für Creative Soundblaster Live! CT4830 für Win Vista und/oder für Win ME. Auf der Seite von Creative hab ich nichts gefunden und sonst auch keine funktionierenden Treiber.

mfG hihacker


----------



## michaelwengert (7. April 2009)

Hatte den auch mal gebraucht.
Auf der Creative Seite bekam ich damals nur Updates auf einen bestehenden Treiber.
Und diesen gabs nur auf der Orginal-CD.


----------



## PC Heini (7. April 2009)

Probiers hier mal; http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/soundkarten/creative_sound_blaster_live/


----------



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Bei der Installation der Treiber wird immer angezeigt das keine entsprechende Hardware gefunden wurde. 

@ michaelwengert : Wo hast du so eine CD herbekommen oder hast du aufgegeben zu suchen


----------



## michaelwengert (7. April 2009)

Die Karte war von nem Kumpel und der hat sie dann doch irgendwo gefunden.Mit der ging es dann Problemlos.
Ich werde später wenn ich daheim bin mal schauen ob ich die CD noch finde.

Glaub die konnte ich damals auch bei Creative bestellen....für 15€......


----------



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Dann wär die Cd für mich teurer als die Karte

Könntest du mir die Daten von der CD dann bitte schicken wenn du sie noch hast.


----------



## Furumaru (7. April 2009)

Versuch mal die Treiber hier: KLICK


----------



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Bei dem Treiber kommt das ich die CD benötige und das der Treiber nicht zu Vista kompatiebel ist.


----------



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Hab grad auf der Seite von Creative gefunden das es von ihnen keinen Treiber für Vista gibt und dies auch nicht geplant ist. Heist das jetzt ich finde auch sonst im Netz keine?


----------



## PC Heini (7. April 2009)

Wenn bis jetzt nichts gefruchtet hat, siehts wohl düster aus. Wie siehts aber mit dem Kompatibilitäts Modus aus?


----------



## hihacker (7. April 2009)

Was meinst du mit Kompatibilitäts Modus?


----------



## PC Heini (7. April 2009)

Lies das mal durch

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompatibilitätsmodus
http://www.schieb.de/191966/kompatibilitaetsmodus-fuer-aeltere-windows-programme


----------



## hihacker (11. April 2009)

Funktioniert auch nicht, sonst noch ne Idee Sonst lass ichs halt.


----------



## michaelwengert (14. April 2009)

Hab leider die CD auch nimmer gefunden.


----------

